# fetchmail - Mails abrufen und zuteilen - wie?



## magic_halli (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem OpenExchange Server 4 fetchmail soweit konfiguriert, dass ich einzelne Postfächer beim Provider abfragen kann und lokal angelegten Usern zuordne - funktioniert.

Nun hat sich hier etwas geändert:
Es gibt jetzt beim Provider nur noch ein Mailkonto '*@firma.de'. Dort gehen alle Mails ein, auch wenn sie an z.B. 'vorname.name@firma.de' adressiert sind. Der MS-Exchange (wird bisher noch benutzt) holt sich dann alle Mails vom Konto '*@firma.de' und ordnet diese anhand von 'vorname.name' (steht vor dem '@firma.de') den einzelnen Benutzern auf dem MS-Exchange zu.

Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass fetchmail auf meinem OpenExchange Server 4 das genauso handelt?
...sprich, das Konto *@firma.de komplett abfragt und die Mailadressen anayliert, an welchen Benutzer ('vorname.name') jede einzelne Mail zu gehen hat und dann entsprechend zuordnet.

Mir ist das völlig unklar, wie ich das machen kann bzw. ob das überhaupt geht!


Gruß und Danke.


----------



## deepthroat (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi.

Fetchmail wirst du dafür nicht missbrauchen können. Aber du könntest fetchmail zusammen mit procmail verwenden um die Mails dann wieder zu sortieren.

Bsp: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-to-mutt.xml#doc_chap3

 "man procmail", "man procmailrc" und "man procmailex"

Oder alternativ könntest du auch maildrop verwenden.  "man maildrop" und "man maildropfilter"

Gruß


----------



## magic_halli (30. Oktober 2006)

So ganz blicke ich da nicht durch, was ich nun definitiv noch brauche, um Mails aus einem Multidrop-Postfach zu filtern?!

Bisher habe ich verwendet:
cyrus --> IMAP-Server
fetchmail --> holt Mails ab
postfix --> versendet Mails

Brauche ich definitiv procmail, um Mails aus dem Postfach *@firma.de an lokale Benutzer 'meier', 'schulze' usw. zuzuweisen, oder kann ich da vielleicht auch was am cyrus einstellen?
Von dem vielen Lesen der HowTo's und Foren-Post's brummt mir momentan etwas der Kopf, weil es anscheinend keine eindeutige Lösung gibt (jeder sagt's anders)!


Hilfe


----------

